# HMS Jamaica



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

Can anyone point me to a photo of the Colony -class cruiser HMS Jamaica, please? its for my brother-in-law who served on her in the fifties.
Thanks
Steve(Thumb)


----------



## al1934 (Aug 11, 2007)

Steve, I suggest you go to Google and put in HMS JAMAICA. There's a whole lot of links there, including the HMS JAMAICA Association site.

Good luck


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*Hms Jamaica*

Hello Steve,
Four nice photos here: http://www.navyphotos.co.uk/jamaica bat.htm

Regards


----------



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for your help, gentlemen.
Best regards
Steve


----------



## merrjay (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi I am doing my children's family tree on their father's side . I believe my late father inlaw sailed on the HMS Jamaica.. Does anyone know where I can verify this ? his name was William Neil.
many thanks 
Meredith


----------

